# Leather Skin or Grip for the RX100?



## nerwin (Apr 16, 2016)

I'll be be getting the RX100 Mark 3 Monday and I know I'll probably want some better grip on it because it is slippery. I played with one before.

But I was just curious of anyone here at TPF that have a RX100 camera if any you use any sort of skin wrap or grip for added grippage.

If I go for a grip, I'd just get Sony's AG-R2...but I've seen some leather skin that you can install on half the camera that makes it look different and adds some grip to it.






I think this Sony add on grip would be more useful and make the camera more comfortable and secure.



 

But just look out nice that leather wrap looks! I'm a little worry about it peeling off eventually. But I've done some research on them and not many have had that happen. But I think the leather wrap adds that retro look to the camera, but that's pretty much it.


----------



## luckychucky (May 17, 2016)

Which way did you go?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nerwin (May 17, 2016)

I went with the Sony grip. Works perfect.


----------

